# Mac Laptop as a bluetooth headset



## pedz (Mar 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen software so that I can use my mac laptop as a bluetooth headset (not *with* a head set but *as* a head set).  If I had that, then I could use the Text To Speech facility to talk over my mobil phone.

I guess there is a bluetooth "stack" for Windows that does this.  I'm wondering if such a stack exists for Mac.  (This is an Intel based laptop if that matters.)

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes. Try BluePhoneElite or Address Book phone plugin. Just beware, make sure and check to make sure the program is compatible with your cell phone.


----------

